# Mi presento



## Arturo Belano (5 Gennaio 2021)

Salve a tutti, mi presento: mi chiamo Marco, ho 27 anni e vi seguo da almeno 15 anni, quindi non sono estraneo alle dinamiche del forum; ad ogni modo ho deciso di iscrivermi solo ora, e non vedo l'ora di discutere con voi, amici Milanisti. 

Forza Milan!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Arturo Belano ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti, mi presento: mi chiamo Marco, ho 27 anni e vi seguo da almeno 15 anni, quindi non sono estraneo alle dinamiche del forum; ad ogni modo ho deciso di iscrivermi solo ora, e non vedo l'ora di discutere con voi, amici Milanisti.
> 
> Forza Milan!



Benvenuto nel regno del Diavolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2021)

Arturo Belano ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti, mi presento: mi chiamo Marco, ho 27 anni e vi seguo da almeno 15 anni, quindi non sono estraneo alle dinamiche del forum; ad ogni modo ho deciso di iscrivermi solo ora, e non vedo l'ora di discutere con voi, amici Milanisti.
> 
> Forza Milan!



Benvenuto Marco.
Un mome che fa sempre batteri il cuore su questi lidi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Arturo Belano ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti, mi presento: mi chiamo Marco, ho 27 anni e vi seguo da almeno 15 anni, quindi non sono estraneo alle dinamiche del forum; ad ogni modo ho deciso di iscrivermi solo ora, e non vedo l'ora di discutere con voi, amici Milanisti.
> 
> Forza Milan!



non si può di certo dire che l'iscrizione sia stata un colpo di testa ahaha
benvenuto


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Gennaio 2021)

benvenuto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Arturo Belano ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti, mi presento: mi chiamo Marco, ho 27 anni e vi seguo da almeno 15 anni, quindi non sono estraneo alle dinamiche del forum; ad ogni modo ho deciso di iscrivermi solo ora, e non vedo l'ora di discutere con voi, amici Milanisti.
> 
> Forza Milan!



Ciao! Benvenuto


----------



## Francy (5 Gennaio 2021)

Benvenuto!


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Soggetto (da studio, come diversi altri) reiscritto, con diversi nick. Questo ci era sfuggito.


----------

